# CO2 & Ferts a disaster!



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Algae is eating my Algae Eater Flagfish!!

Turning off the CO2, stopping the ferts, dimming the lights. Algae was just a disaster....took over the tank...what a wreck.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

english please...

algae doesnt eat fish...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

What are you fertilizing the tank with? Maybe something was off in your ferts. What kind of algae is it?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

When healthy fish die because Algae takes over the tank because the chemistry of the tank goes to hell with ferts and CO2...it's Algae eating my fish....


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

> What are you fertilizing the tank with? Maybe something was off in your ferts. What kind of algae is it?


I'm using the EI dosing scheme....and algae powgy...what's the difference...it's all a disaster!!!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Manwithnofish said:


> When healthy fish die because Algae takes over the tank because the chemistry of the tank goes to hell with ferts and CO2...it's Algae eating my fish....


Algae taking over the tank can be easily seen as beneficial to the environment which the fish live. Algae produce an large amount of oxygen and are easily capable of keeping ammonia/nitrite levels in check.

Sounds like the chemistry went out of whack due to ferts being out of proportion.


----------

